# Shock



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

I am spraying cover stain on a door using a airless with a ff 310 tip. The paint is in a metal can. The door is on saw horse using the door stacker brackets . I am on a concrete floor. The extension cord is grounded. I get a build up of static electricity and get a good shock. Only happens when I spray oil


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

gabe said:


> I am spraying cover stain on a door using a airless with a ff 310 tip. The paint is in a metal can. The door is on saw horse using the door stacker brackets . I am on a concrete floor. The extension cord is grounded. I get a build up of static electricity and get a good shock. Only happens when I spray oil


Your supposed to ground the pump to the metal can, or pour paint in a plastic bucket


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd be lookin for a bare wire someplace. Could be on the cord someplace, at or in the terminal, the plug


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

It happens only when I spray doors with oil. Not always the same sprayer. I will try using a plastic bucket. Does not happen when I spray trim.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Your supposed to ground the pump to the metal can, or pour paint in a plastic bucket


I've never experienced a shock when using a metal can which I seldom would use for trim but have used plenty for Dryfall and epoxies. I never heard of grounding the pump. I am interested though in how would you ground the pump to the can? What goes where with what? Who knows might come up on a safety test some day.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Oden said:


> I've never experienced a shock when using a metal can which I seldom would use for trim but have used plenty for Dryfall and epoxies. I never heard of grounding the pump. I am interested though in how would you ground the pump to the can? What goes where with what? Who knows might come up on a safety test some day.


Back in the day I was working for a guy and we sprayed tons of dryfall. The graco pumps we used 1095s to be exact had a green ground wire that we would clamp to the metal buckets. You are the first person that I have ever heard of getting shocked. I think it was a safety feature that was there in case the plug you were using for the pump wasn't grounded properly. Someone else here may know more


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Run grounding wire from grounding lug to a earth ground.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> Run grounding wire from grounding lug to a earth ground.


Looks like my boss was doing it wrong, why don't pumps come with the ground wire anymore?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Be careful, I saw an electric sprayer catch fire from static on a guy spraying with oil years ago.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have noticed static when spraying oil through an airless as well. For me, it was when spraying chairs in my shop. Never got a shock, but could feel it strongly.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't try to spray oil with the airless and cordless proshot graco sprayer. Hurts like crazy with every pump! I tried to prime 2 exterior doors using it, ouch!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Static electricity can build up and cause a spark and arc.I had a guy working for me and when was cleaning out a pump with clean thinner he had the gun touching the rim of a metal can,which grounded it,when he shifted and retouched the can it caused a spark and ignited the thinner. It burned his eyebrows and scared him but no burns. The hose was on rocks and concrete on ahot summer day. The warnings about static electricity on the hose,the ones we all tear off when we buy a new hose,are valid. The longer the hose the more the static build up.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

This thread has been quite a shock.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This is a good thread, and an important reminder of the explosive hazards when using an airless sprayer.

Since I usually use the airless for water base paints only, I never ground the equipment besides what's already provided on the electrical cord. But if I ever have a need to spray solvent borne material I'll consider the following:

-Check continuity on anti-static spray lines

-Use metal bucket that sits directly on concrete without an insulator [like paper or plastic underneath] and bond the bucket to the nearest ground source like a metal water pipe.

-Hold gun so it is touching the metal bucket when cleaning.


How do you ground a ProShot when using solvent based material?
Thanks for the post gabe. Very informative.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, crazy shazy. I've only experienced a burn on my buttocks from a thinner rag. 

the only oil I play with is stains. but its a good reminder that this does happen.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Strip a copper wire from a wire and ground the bucket to the machine.
When we use our big SpeeFlows, we always ground them. Never heard of getting a shock on a little machine.


----------

